# APTuning Annual Fall Dyno Day - Saturday, November 5th 2011



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Well its been another great summer and to bring it to a close we are happy to announce our annual fall dyno day for 2011!! It will be held Saturday, November 5th 2011. Dyno pulls will be on sale for $40 for 2 pulls. 

We will have refreshments and pizza on hand and its sure to be fun for everyone so don't miss out. 

Along with the dyno special we will also be offering the typical sales on UM and APR software. * 











*All MK4 & MK5 Normally Aspirated Flashes - $50 off Retail* 
MK4 2.0 & 12v VR6 - $200 
MK4 24v & R32 VR6 - $250 
MK4 24v & R32 Launch Control - $150 (additional to standard UM software) 

MK5 R32 - $350 
MK5 2.5 - $250 
MK5 DSG - $450 (stage 1 R32) 
MK5 DSG - $500 (stage 2 turbo) 
MK5 DSG - $550 (stage 3 turbo) 

MK5 R32 ECU/DSG Combo - $649!!(that's a savings of $250) 

*All MK4 & MK5 Turbo Flashes - $100 off Retail* 
MK4 2.0 415cc - $300 
MK4 12v 440cc - $400 
MK4 12v/24v 630cc - $600 
MK4 R32 550cc - $600 

MK5 2.5 415cc - $500 
MK5 2.5 550cc - $500 
MK5 2.5 550cc - $600 (Pro-M Maf) 

MK5 R32 550cc - $700 
MK5 R32 900CC - $900 (Pro-M Maf) 













*ECU Upgrade Sale:* 

* All 2.0T FSI or TSI* or 2.7T – $599 For a Fully Loaded ECU! Normal Price $1203 
*directport cars only at the show, sorry 2010+ owners 
* All 1.8T – $499 For a Fully Loaded ECU! Normal Price $1103 
* All VR6, 2.5L, 4.2L, are $100 off! Normal Price $499-$599 
* All Porsche, Audi R8, S6 V10, RS6 and exotics are 10% off! 

Existing customers may upgrade to a Fully Loaded ECU for $149. 

*Your Choice of 4 of the Following Programs:* 
* Stock Mode :: Exact Original Mapping and Performance 
* 91 Octane Performance 
* 93 Octane Performance 
* 100 Octane Performance 
* Valet Mode :: Limits RPMs and Power Output 

*Also Included:* 
* Fault Code Erase :: Erases Fault ECU Fault Codes 
* Security Lockout :: Locks Advanced Functionality of Cruise Control, Password Protected 
* Anti-Theft :: Disables Throttle to Render Vehicle Inoperable, Password Protected 

*Or buy a single program only and get $50 off!*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Looks like its gonna be a great turn out and should be tons of cool cars to check out.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Gonna have some pretty wild cars on display and on the dyno, such as Bill's S3 BT 1.8t and Cathy's A3 BT 3.2 :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Getting closer, lets see who can back up their power claims


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Sorry for not specifying earlier but wanted to clarify that the dyno day is for VW/Audi vehicles only and the dyno is 2wd*(R32 and TT can be dyno'd as fwd)


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Only 2 days away!!!*


----------



## JMont23 (Nov 17, 2011)

I just got my 01.5 Audi s4 a month ago and just joined this forum today. What is the date for the next dyno day!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

JMont23 said:


> I just got my 01.5 Audi s4 a month ago and just joined this forum today. What is the date for the next dyno day!


There is no date yet this one was only a week and a half ago. Will most likely be in the spring. 

Also we only have a 2 wheel drive dyno


----------



## JMont23 (Nov 17, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Also we only have a 2 wheel drive dyno


Oh well, the good deal on the full ecu upgrade would be worth the 1.5 hr drive and my 3 yr old son and I would love to see some cars on the dyno. About how many cars got dynoed at your last dyno day?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

JMont23 said:


> Oh well, the good deal on the full ecu upgrade would be worth the 1.5 hr drive and my 3 yr old son and I would love to see some cars on the dyno. About how many cars got dynoed at your last dyno day?


about 20, please PM any more questions I need this thread to not stay active as it is no longer active


----------

